# Twyford culvert, Leicestershire



## losttom (Oct 10, 2013)

Located i think under former Great Northern and London North-Western Joint Railway and disused for over 50 years.
Full of spiders and smelt a bit horrible, perhaps something to do with the sewage works right nearby.....
























And a small culvert leading into the main one


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool 
We looked at this one, but not done it. Looks like its been patched up in there?
Ive seen the twin tunnels, where is the third one?


----------



## losttom (Oct 11, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Cool
> We looked at this one, but not done it. Looks like its been patched up in there?
> Ive seen the twin tunnels, where is the third one?



The smaller culvert? its just by the entrance to the main culvert- you cant miss it if you go in that end (far easier to go in that end anyway)


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 11, 2013)

losttom said:


> The smaller culvert? its just by the entrance to the main culvert- you cant miss it if you go in that end (far easier to go in that end anyway)



Will have to take a look
been meaning to do this one


----------

